# Assault on Raven's Ruin



## dog45 (Nov 9, 2006)

In the canyon of Thunder Rift, in the village of Kleine, goblins have always been a nuisance, but the natives have dealt with them and continued an otherwise peaceful existence. 

Now, a valuable magical item, called the _scepter of truth_, has disappeared! 

The ingenuity of the crime bears the mark of the goblins leader, the Master Thief Raven. The _scepter_ must be recovered, but there is no one in Kleine with the strength and courage to penetrate Raven's trap-laden hide-out, deep in goblin territory. 


*Welcome to Raven's Ruin*

Hi. This is my first attempt to run a game here. I figured I'd keep it simple, a quick and dirty romp through the dungeon. AoRR is an old 2nd Edition mod that I've converted to 3.5. It shouldn't take long to run through and hopefully will be a fun and adventurous game for the players while giving me some experience DM'n PbP.

I'm looking for 4 or 5 players of 5th ECL. The world is generic medieval fantasy. Here's the other relevant character creation info.

5th ECL
32 pt buy
Good/Neutral alignment bend
9,000gp
Books allowed: all 3.5 WoTC books and online supplements
HP: Max at first level, then half your HD +1 each level.
Characters start with exactly the amount of XP needed to be 5th ECL, so any crafting done will lower your ECL.

Unearthed Arcana stuff is case by case, with two exceptions. Flaws/Traits may be used as written in the book, and no Gestalt characters.

The first 5 to get their characters approved will be in the party. Lets have some fun!


----------



## Difflam (Nov 9, 2006)

Sounds like a blast, I'd be keen to roll up a heavy hitter/tank or maybe a healer for the adventure!

Stay tuned for character sheet...

<edit>

Here is the preliminary character sheet:


```
[B]Name:[/B] Polmor Flintlock
[B]Class:[/B] Fighter 5
[B]Race:[/B] Dwarf
[B]Size:[/B] M
[B]Gender:[/B] M
[B]Alignment:[/B] LN
[B]Deity:[/B] 


(4th level bonus stat point: CON)
[B]Str:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)    [B]Level:[/B] 5        [B]XP:[/B] 10000
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +5         [B]HP:[/B] 59 (1d10+5)
[B]Con:[/B] 20 +5 (13p.)    [B]Grapple:[/B] +8     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 0/0
[B]Int:[/B] 8  -1 (0p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 0
[B]Wis:[/B] 13 +1 (5p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +0        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +2
[B]Cha:[/B] 6  -2 (0p.)     [B]ACP:[/B]            [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +9    +3    +1    +0    +0    +0    23
[B]Touch:[/B] 11              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 22

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      4    +5   +1     +10
[B]Ref:[/B]                       1    +1   +1     +3
[B]Will:[/B]                      1    +1   +1     +3

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Dwarven Waraxe +1         +10     1d10+6      x3

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Dwarven

[B]Abilities:[/B] +2 save vs Poison, +2 save vs spells, +1 attack vs orcs and goblinoids, 
+4 AC vs giants, +2 to appraise for stone and metal items, +2 craft related to stone or metal, 
+4 bonus resist bullrush or trip, stonecunning, darkvision.

[B]Feats:[/B] 
(1) Weapon Focus: Dwarven Waraxe (+1 to hit)
(F) Power Attack (-x to hit, +x to damage)
(F) Cleave (extra attack to new target if current target drops below 0 hp)
(3) Great Cleave (as Cleave but can trigger more than one time in a round)
(F) Weapon Specialization: Dwarven Waraxe (+2 Damage)


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 8       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 8/4
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Jump (STR)                  8   +3    -6    +5

[B]Equipment:                    Cost    Weight Charges[/B]
Dwarven Waraxe +1             2330gp
Full Plate +1                 2650gp
Shield, heavy, steel +1       1170gp
Cloak of Resistance +1        1000gp

Potions:
Bulls Strength                300gp*3             3
Cure Modeate Wounds           300gp*3             3

[B]Total Weight:[/B] lb      [B]Money:[/B] 50gp 0sp 0cp

[B]Background:[/B]
Grumpy, rude, and incredibly tough.  This is the way that Polmor is usually 
described.  Actually the way he is MOST often described is "that arrogant 
son of a motherless Orc", but rarely to his face.  Polmor is never afraid to 
speak his mind, often to tell people just how stupid they are being.  He has 
an opinion on just about everything, and it often seems to be the opposite 
of what the person he is talking to thinks.  His body and face are 
pockmarked with scars as a result of his unpleasant nature.

Physically Polmor can be likened to a big chunk of granite.  Although he is 
strong, his true strength lies in his staying power...  He seems to soak up 
massive amounts of damage that would have left a lesser Dwarf unconcious, 
while Polmor simply shrugs it off and keeps going. Sometimes in brawls he 
might take 3 hits from his opponent for every 1 he dishes out, yet he still 
manages to come out the victor, which is lucky for him since his arrogant 
nature has gotten him in many fights over the years, and if he wasn't so 
physically hardy, he would have probably been dead long ago.

If you have a delicate diplomatic situation, your best keeping Polor away.  
He is more likely to call someone a "stupid ass-end of a troglodyte" than to 
provide any useful diplomacy.  However, if you need a good frontline fighter 
who can soak up the damage and come back for more, then he is your man.
```

Oh btw, how do you want the HP generated?


----------



## Kularian (Nov 9, 2006)

I'll join your game, 45.  Since I've nothing to do for the next ten hours, I shall create a character!  Should be up relatively soon.

edit: sleepiness is getting the better of me...I'll put up a preliminary character as well.  Still need to select spells, and do basic appearance and background, but other than that, the mechanics should be sound.  Also, the variant Aasimar I speak of comes from here, which just allows one to start with a LA +0 race instead of the full package.  Let me know if you don't agree with it.  Since it's about quarter to four here, I think I'm gonna crash.


```
[B]Name:[/B] Zofren Nectuul
[B]Class:[/B] Duskblade
[B]Race:[/B] Aasimar (variant)
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Female
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG
[B]Deity:[/B] Corellon Larethian

[B]Str:[/B] 16 +3 ( 8p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 5        [B]XP:[/B] 10000
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 ( 6p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +5         [B]HP:[/B] XXX (XdX+XX)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 ( 6p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +8     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] N/A
[B]Int:[/B] 15 +2 ( 8p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 0
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 ( 2p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +0
[B]Cha:[/B] 12 +1 ( 2p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -3         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +6    +2    +2    +0    +1    +0    21
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 19

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      4     +2    -2    +4
[B]Ref:[/B]                       1     +2    +1    +4
[B]Will:[/B]                      4     +0    +1    +5

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
+1 Elven thinblade        +10    1d8+4      18-20x2
Composite LB +2           +7     1d8+2           x3


[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Celestial, Elven, Draconic, Sylvan

[B]Race Abilities:[/B] Darkvision 60ft, Light 1/day, Acid, cold and electricity resistance 2

[B]Class Abilities:[/B] Arcane attunement, Armored Mage (medium), Arcane Channeling, Quick cast 1/day

[B]Feats:[/B] Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Elven thinblade, Weapon Focus: Elven thinblade, Sudden Extend, Combat Casting (Class)

[B]Flaws:[/B] Meager Fortitude

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 32       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 8/4
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Concentration              8    +2          +10
Knowledge(Arcana)          8    +2          +10
Knowledge(Planes)          8    +2          +10
Spellcraft                 8    +2          +10

[B]Equipment:                Cost  Weight[/B]
+1 Breastplate           1350gp   30lb
+1 Light Steel Shield    1159gp    6lb
+1 Elven thinblade       2400gp    3lb
Composite LB +2           300gp    3lb
Arrows (20)                 1gp    3lb
Wand of CLW (50)          750gp    0lb
Cloak of Resistance +1   1000gp    1lb
Amulet of NA +1          2000gp    0lb
Backpack                    2gp    2lb
Bedroll                     1sp    5lb
Winter Blanket              5sp    3lb
Trail Rations (5)          25sp    5lb
Small Steel Mirror         10gp   .5lb
   
[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXlb      [B]Money:[/B] 24gp 9sp 0cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX

[B]Age:[/B] 20 (in human years)
[B]Height:[/B] 5'9"
[B]Weight:[/B] 155 lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Silver
[B]Hair:[/B] Silver
[B]Skin:[/B] Fair
```


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 9, 2006)

Thunder Rift! How awesome!


----------



## Wrahn (Nov 9, 2006)

Kularian,

You can't multiclass out of a "monster" class until you have completed it (Savage Species pg 152).  If you are going to play an assimar, you have to take the other assimar level (in other words you have to take the LA) unless Dog45 rules differently.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 9, 2006)

Sounds like a fun game. If I wasn't already playing in a bunch of them, I'd definitely submit a character.


----------



## dog45 (Nov 9, 2006)

I knew I would forget something. HP is done thusly: Max HP at first level, then at each subsequent level you get half your Hit Dice + Con mod + 1.

Difflam: 
[sblock]
You didn't include the full plates enhancement bonus to your armor class. Also, you didn't apply your armor check penalty to your Jump skill. Other than that, he looks solid. Can you write a paragraph or two of backstory?
[/sblock]


----------



## dog45 (Nov 9, 2006)

Kularian:
[sblock]Nice character. I've always wanted to play a duskblade since the PHB II came out. The variant Aasimar is fine. Were you planning on taking the level in the Aasimar racial class? I'm not going to require it, just wondering.

edit: I'm interested in how you're planning on explaining the 'diluted' Aasimar blood. Sounds like that could be a great story.

[/sblock]

Wrahn: Thanks for the catch! I'll allow it though.


----------



## Insight (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm interested in throwing in for this game.  My character concept is a little out there, but here goes.  

A teenage minotaur, raised by humans.  He feels very loyal to humankind, despite the fact that most townsfolk shun him.  He stays on his adopted family's farm most of the time, but likes to help out with any kind of manual labor if needed.  

Mechanically, what I'd like to do is use the +2 LA from Minotaur, but ditch the Monstrous Humanoid levels for normal PC levels.  He would have only three PC levels due to the LA +2, so he'd be a Barbarian 2, Ranger 1.

He'd be a decent tank, but also a tracker for the party.  Probably a good complement to the Dwarf Fighter.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Nov 9, 2006)

Hmm, I'm interested in this one.  Since the group's in need of a magician, and heavily invested in monstrous races already, I've always wanted to play an Aranea.  But the ECL penalties are pretty harsh and I don't know if an Aranea 5 with no character levels would really be able to pull it's own weight, it would only be a Sorc 2 with a few monstrous abilities like webs thrown in.  Group/GM give a veto on this one if it seems too weak.


----------



## dog45 (Nov 9, 2006)

Insight:
[sblock]
The LA + HD of the Minotaur is an ECL 8 character. Instead, how about using the Half-Minotaur template in Dragon 313? It says its a LA +1, but it should be +2, so that's what we'll go with. You'll actually end up with a more physically powerful character in 2 ways. The template abilities stack with the size increase that the template gives you. Also, you'll be able to take 3 class levels, which are better than monstrous HD.

Playing LA creatures without their HD is generally unbalanced and that's why the rules don't allow it. If you don't have access to Dragon 313 I can post or email the relevant information.
[/sblock]


----------



## dog45 (Nov 9, 2006)

Moonstone Spider:
[sblock]Thanks for your interest! I agree that the Arenea wouldn't pull its weight. Also, it's kinda weird for a PC. What other ideas did you have for a magic user?
[/sblock]


----------



## Aurora (Nov 9, 2006)

I would love to play, but won't be able to put together a character until tonight. Looks like the party is missing a cleric. Is that what you would like me to make?


----------



## dog45 (Nov 9, 2006)

Aurora:
A cleric is always good to have in the party but don't feel like you have to make one. If you want to though, go ahead.


----------



## Insight (Nov 9, 2006)

dog45 said:
			
		

> Insight:
> [sblock]
> The LA + HD of the Minotaur is an ECL 8 character. Instead, how about using the Half-Minotaur template in Dragon 313? It says its a LA +1, but it should be +2, so that's what we'll go with. You'll actually end up with a more physically powerful character in 2 ways. The template abilities stack with the size increase that the template gives you. Also, you'll be able to take 3 class levels, which are better than monstrous HD.
> 
> ...




If you could post or email me the info, I'll have a look.  My email is rory [at] rorygmacleod [dot] com <die spammers die>


----------



## Aurora (Nov 9, 2006)

dog45 said:
			
		

> Aurora:
> A cleric is always good to have in the party but don't feel like you have to make one. If you want to though, go ahead.



I like playing a cleric. I'll get it posted tonight.


----------



## D.Shaffer (Nov 9, 2006)

Heck, I'm game.

I always wanted to toy around with the warmage, so here's a Dwarven take on it.  Combines the old 'Dwarven Explosives fanatic' stereotype with a bit of a new take.  It's complete, barring wanted changes.  The only question I have is if you're allowing the alt. class features from PHII, if so I'd like to take his extra spell known using that class option.  Also, I'm assuming we're going to min. amount for 5th level for XP, but I know some DMs like making it a bit more for Crafting purposes.  He should probably have a few alchemical goodies, but I didnt know if you would allow self crafted items.


[sblock]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B] Gimgour Firehand
[B]Class:[/B] Warmage 4 / Fighter 1	
[B]Race:[/B] Dwarf
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] LN

[B]Str:[/B] 12 +1 (04p.)	[B]Level:[/B] 5	[B]XP[/B]: ?
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)	[B]BAB:[/B] +3		[B]HP:[/B] 36
[B]Con:[/B] 16 +3 (06p.)	[B]Grapple:[/B] +X	[B]Init:[/B] +2	
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)	[B]Speed:[/B] 20'	
[B]Wis:[/B] 08 -1 (00p.)		
[B]Cha:[/B] 15 +2 (10p.)	[B]ACP:[/B] -3		[B]Spell Fail %:[/B] 0%

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+6	+2	+2	+0	+0	+0	20
[B]Touch:[/B]	14	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 18

[B]	Total	Base	Mod	Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	+6	+3	+3	--
[B]Ref:[/B]	+3	+1	+2	--
[B]Will:[/B]	+3	+4	-1	--
[B]Notes:[/B]+2 Racial vs Poison, +2 Racial vs Spells and Spell-like effects

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range[/B]
Crossbow, +1 Great	+6	 2d8+1	18-20/x2	120 ft
Waraxe, +1 Dwarven	+5	1d10+2	   20/x3	--- ft
Morningstar, MW Silver	+5	 1d8+0	   20/x2	--- ft
[B]Notes:[/B]+1 to hit Orcs & Goblinoids

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Dwarf, Orc, Goblin

[B]Abilities:[/B] Darkvision 60', Stonecutting, Stability, +4 Dodge to AC vs Giants, +2 
Racial bonus to Appraise and Craft checks related to stone and metal, Weapon 
Familiarity (Dwarven Waraxe, Urgosh), Armored Mage (Medium)

[B]Feats: [/B] Battle Caster, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Crossbow, Great), 
Rapid Reload

[B]Spell Slots[/B] (Save DC 12 + spell level): 0 - 6; 1st - 7; 2nd - 4;
[B]Spells Known[/B] All Warmage spells + 1: Detect Magic
[B]Spell Notes[/B] +2 Damage to spells


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 32	[B]Max Ranks:[/B] 8/4
[B]Skills		Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc[/B]
Concentration		+11	 7	+3	--
Craft (Alchemy)		 +9	 7	+2	--	 
Intimidate		 +9	 7	+2	--
Knowledge (History)	+10	 7	+2	--
Profession (Brewer)	 +1	 2	-1	--
[b]Notes:[/b] 

[B]Equipment:		Cost	Weight[/B]
Breastplate, +1		1350gp	30.0 lb
Buckler, +1 Mithral	2015gp	 2.5 lb
MorningStar, MW Silver	 398gp	 6.0 lb
Crossbow, +1 Great	2450gp	14.0 lb
Waraxe, +1 Dwarven	2330gp	 8.0 lb
Bolts, Cold Iron (20)	   4gp	 2.0 lb
Bolts, Silver (10)	  20gp	 1.0 lb
Potion, Cure Mod Wounds  400gp	 0.0 lb
Backpack		   2gp	 2.0 lb
Bedroll			   1sp	 5.0 lb
Flint and Steel		   1gp	 0.0 lb
Mug			   2cp	 1.0 lb
Pouch, Belt	 	   1gp	 0.5 lb
Rations x 5		  25sp	 5.0 lb
Waterskin		   1gp	 4.0 lb
Whetstone		   2cp	 0.0 lb
Spell Component Pouch	   5go	 2.0 lb
[B]Total Weight:[/B]84.0lb	[B]Money:[/B] 23gp 3sp 6cp

[B]		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	1-43	44-86	87-130	260	650

[B]Age:[/B] 60 years
[B]Height:[/B] 4'2"
[B]Weight:[/B] 170 lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Ice Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Red
[B]Skin:[/B] Ruddy
```

*Appearance:* Gimgour, to all intents and purposes, looks like your average fighting dwarf. He wears a metallic breastplate over a homespun, brown blouse and breeches, with 
iron tipped boots.  His great crossbow is hung across his back using a shoulder strap for 
quick access, and his waraxe and morningstar are hung on his hip. In the small of his 
back is a quiver that holds bolts for his crossbow, with two different fletching styles 
distinguishing them. A buckler with his clan emblem (an orc skull with a flaming fist 
punched through it) is strapped on his left arm.  His beard and hair has been oiled and 
shaped into elegant curls. The only hints to his magical nature is a series of belt 
pounches holding various components.

*Personality:* Grimgour loves magic in its destructive forms. Unless it burns, 
sizzles, booms, or makes loud explosions, it's not 'real' magic to him. He engages in 
battle with a manic glee, giggling while happily laying the area to waste with the 
biggest, loudest spells he has access too.  While he maintains enough self control to keep 
from hurting his friends and companions, the surrounding scenery is never so lucky. The 
only thing that matches his glee with spells is his oversized crossbow which he has named 
'Bertha', and he will often open up combat with a volley before letting fly with magic.  
When not in combat, he remains a friendly individual, and is quite happy to share in war 
stories, military history, practical applications of magic, and his latest 
experiments in alchemy.  During his off hours, he is toying with making custom alchemical 
based payloads for 'Bertha' and is trying to save up enough money to get his crossbow more 
powerful enchantments.

*Background:* Grimgour was born into the Firefist clan, the youngest son of a brewery 
couple.  While he liked the family trade, he was fascinated by arcane magic, or more 
accurately, by its many ways to make things explode spectacularly. While arcane magic is 
generally frowned upon in Dwarf culture, there was no denying that certain applications 
were considered useful for military purposes.  That this included many of those 'Explode 
Spectacularly' abilities suited him just fine. His parents, glad to have their son's 
pyrotechnic tendencies usefully channeled, were more then happy to ship him off to the 
Warmage academy when he was of age. There, he learned practical spellcasting for 
military applications, weapons training, as well as various alchemical procedures. During 
his early years of service after graduation, his service reports gave him glowing 
commendations on his skill, bravery, and loyalty.  Unfortunately, they also 
were filled with words such as 'Overkill', 'A bit to enthusiastic', and 'Get that lunatic 
away from here before he accidentally blows up ANOTHER warehouse.'  Needless to say, his 
military career did not last long.  He currently works as a mercenary/adventurer, making money as he can to finance his experiments and 'Bertha's upgrades.[/sblock]

EDIT: Added Eclectic Learning spell to spell list. Went for something nice and utilitarian.


----------



## Insight (Nov 9, 2006)

Insight said:
			
		

> If you could post or email me the info, I'll have a look.  My email is rory [at] rorygmacleod [dot] com <die spammers die>




Thanks for the template.  I think I'll forego the minotaur idea.  The template takes away some stuff I really like (such as the Powerful Charge) and I think it's not quite enough for giving up two levels.  Maybe LA+1.5 LOL

I'll see if I can find something else that I like.


----------



## dog45 (Nov 9, 2006)

The interest in the game has been great, so I'm stopping recruitment for now to work with those who have already posted. If anyone else wants in, I can put you on the Alt list.

D.Shaffer:
[sblock]Your attack bonus for both the waraxe and morningstar should be +4 because of the attack penalty from wearing the buckler. Also note you don't get the AC bonus when you attack with a melee weapon. Furthermore, your damage for the morningstar should be 1d8+2.

Other than that, your character looks good. I was going to cut off the players at 5, but  dwarves are my favorite race and you had a good description, so you're in.

edit: Checked out Warmages in PHB II. You can use the Eclectic Learning if you want. You're sacrificing uses per day for versatility. What spell did you want to pick up?
[/sblock]


----------



## Difflam (Nov 9, 2006)

dog45 said:
			
		

> I knew I would forget something. HP is done thusly: Max HP at first level, then at each subsequent level you get half your Hit Dice + Con mod + 1.
> 
> Difflam:
> [sblock]
> ...




OK I have updated the HP, as well as the other things you mentioned, and added some background info!


----------



## dog45 (Nov 9, 2006)

The party so far:

Difflam: Polmor Flintlock, Dwarf Fighter 5
Kularian: Zofren Nectuul, Aasimar [Lite] Duskblade 5
Insight: Doppelganger 3 / Rogue 2
Aurora: cleric
Moonstone Spider: mage?
D. Shaffer: Gimgour Firehand, Dwarf Warmage 4 / Fighter 1


The XP question. Characters start with exactly the amount of XP needed to be 5th ECL, so any crafting done will lower your ECL.


----------



## dog45 (Nov 9, 2006)

Insight:
[sblock]It's your choice. I think it's a good trade, especially if playing a straight minotaur isn't allowed. What other ideas did you have in mind?
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Nov 9, 2006)

[sblock]
OK here are my alternate ideas:

Doppleganger (as per Races of Destiny, gaining racial abilities by level) 5, or maybe interspersed with Rogue levels
 -or-
Celestial (LA +2) Wood Elf Ranger 3

Can you tell I like playing strange characters???
[/sblock]


----------



## D.Shaffer (Nov 9, 2006)

dog45 said:
			
		

> D.Shaffer:
> [sblock]Your attack bonus for both the waraxe and morningstar should be +4 because of the attack penalty from wearing the buckler. Also note you don't get the AC bonus when you attack with a melee weapon. Furthermore, your damage for the morningstar should be 1d8+2.
> 
> Other than that, your character looks good. I was going to cut off the players at 5, but  dwarves are my favorite race and you had a good description, so you're in.
> ...




[sblock]Ok, I'm operating on three hours sleep, so I apologise in advance if I sound like I'm being argumentive here. 

Something to keep in mind with my weapon block there is that each should be seperated with a big 'Or', I just kept it together cause it looks nicer that way.  He's either using the crossbow, OR the waraxe, OR the Morningstar.  When he's doing melee combat, he uses a weapon in his mainhand, but doesnt do anything with the buckler arm.  I like to keep it free in case I need to cast a spell with somantic components and it's easier to lose the buckler bonus for a round then drop a weapon and pick it up later.  Also, I'm not sure where you're getting the +2 bonus damage for the morningstar. It's silvered and only Masterwork.  Silvered weapons are -1 to damage, cancelling out the +1 to damage from Str, and MW weapons only add to hit bonuses. 

Yeah, I always liked dwarves, but never got around to playing one so I thought I'd give it a shot.  Thanks for the kind words on the description. I was thinking maybe I was going a bit TO stereotypical 'Mad Dwarf' with him.

I'm not sure yet what to take for ecclectic learning. I was typing this in at work and I didnt have PHBII with me to confirm the choices I can take. I'm going home now so I'll pick one when I get there and edit the sheet. Cant wait to play.[/sblock]


----------



## dog45 (Nov 9, 2006)

Insight:
[sblock]The Doppleganger monster class is fine. I'll let you take class levels mixed with the racial levels, since I didn't insist on Kularian taking the Aasimar level. Personally, I don't like the idea that you have to take all the class levels of a monster class before you can take regular class levels. I would recommend Rogue levels, as the party doesn't have one and will need one.

The werebear doesn't fly, for the same reason the minotaur didn't. An afflicted lycanthrope has to take the HD of the animal as well the LA. So the ECL of an afflicted werebear would be 8, 6 HD + 2 LA.


However, if you really wanted to play a werebear, here's a class level progression. http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/sp/20031114a . But, I think the party would benefit more from the Doppleganger.
[/sblock]


D.Shaffer:
[sblock]You're right about the weapon damage. I forgot about the silver damage penalty, and I assumed you were using it 2 handed.
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Nov 9, 2006)

[sblock]
Yeah, I have a good character concept for the doppelganger.  I'll do a write up when I get home.
[/sblock]


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Nov 10, 2006)

Dang, leave a few hours to cut some tile and the thread explodes.

Well the Aranea just won't do with it's LA (I was thinking of the dungeon in the Exile series full of friendly happy spiders, love that game) and a Warmage has already joined to fill the magician slot.  So since there's no rogue/skill user in this group I guess I'll switch over there so the party isn't killed by the first trap they encounter.  In order to compete with Insight for most bizarre concept, I have in mind a human/medium scorpion tauric character.  This template is from Savage Species and lets you merge two monsters into a centaur-like being.  The character would have 3 racial hit die (d8) and no LA, so 3 racial levels of Tauric Scorpion and 2 levels of rogue.  Assuming the character ever gets a sneak-full-attack the results would be horrific as it would hit four or five times depending on the build but he'd be relatively weak in other areas, although I think the relatively low BAB will partially offset this.  So visually I'm pretty much making the final boss from _The Mummy Returns_ although hopefully with more personality and a better backstory.

Are there any objections to this concept?


----------



## Insight (Nov 10, 2006)

Question for the DM:

[sblock]
I'm going with the Races of Destiny Doppelganger monster class with some Rogue levels.  However there appears to be an error in the level listings.  Normal Doppelgangers get +4 bonuses to Bluff and Disguise checks, but the leveled version doesn't ever get these bonuses.  Since the lvl 8 Doppelganger appears pretty much the same as the regular Doppelganger, can we assume that this is a misprint or error of some kind?  Doppelgangers should be good at that sort of thing.  I'd be ok with splitting it up (maybe +2 at 4th and another +2 at 8th), or front-loading it at 1st if you're feeling generous   
[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 10, 2006)

Well, I might as well offer myself for the Alt list -- 

It looks like fun.  My character idea (since Goblins were mentioned), was to play a Goblin rogue.

The backstory would involve him being a goblin traitor, willing to betray his goblinoid cousins, with a flash of the noble savage.  

Depending on your openness to specific UA ideas,
Jungle Goblin 
Barbarian (1 or 2 if you allow the UA simple variant)
Rogue (4 or 3 -- perhaps wilderness rogue, just to go UA all the way)

Other ideas are possible to fit needed niches, but this is where the party seems lacking.

Let me know!  KS


----------



## Insight (Nov 10, 2006)

My Character So Far:
[sblock]
*X [CR 5]* 10,000xp
Doppelganger 3, Rogue 2
Medium Shapechanger
*Init* +3; *Senses* Darkvision 60; Listen +5, Spot +5
*Languages* Common, Elven

*AC* 19, Touch 13, FF 16 (+3 Dex, +1 Natural, +4 Armor, +1 Enhancement)
*HP* 25
*Immune* Charm and Sleep spells
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +8, *Will* +7

*Spd* 30ft
*Melee* MW Rapier +6 (1d6; Crit 18-20) or Natural Weapon +5 (varies)
*Ranged* Shortbow +5 (1d6; Crit x3; RI 60)
*Space* 5'; *Reach* 5'
*Base Attack* +2; *Grapple* +1
*Ability Scores* Str 8, Dex 16 (14), Con 12, Int 13, Wis 16, Cha 20
*Attack Options* Sneak Attack +1d6
*SQ* Change Shape, Detect Thoughts, Evasion, Trapfinding 
*Feats* Combat Expertise, Weapon Finesse
*Skills* Bluff (7) +14, Diplomacy (3) +9, Disable Device (1) +4, Disguise (7) +14/16, Forgery (1) +2, Gather Information (2) +7, Hide (1) +4, Listen (2) +5, Move Silently (1) +4, Open Lock (1) +4, Sense Motive (2) +6, Sleight of Hand (2) +7, Spot (2) +5, Tumble (1) +4.
*Traits* Suspicious: +1 Sense Motive, -1 Diplomacy and Intimidate

*Equipment* MW Rapier, 2 Daggers, Shortbow + 20 Arrows, Mithral Shirt +1 [Armor +4, Enhancement +1, Spd 30, max Dex +6, 0 ACP], Bag of Holding Type I, Gloves of Dexterity +2, Bedroll, Caltrops, Vial of Ink, Inkpen, 10 Sheets of Paper, Waterskin, Thieves' Tools.
*Wealth* 1gp, 9sp, 9 cp.

*Note*: X gains a racial bonus of +2 to Bluff and Disguise at 1st level, and again (for a total of +4) at 4th level in the Doppelganger class progression.
[/sblock]


----------



## Aurora (Nov 10, 2006)

My character thus far:
[sblock]
Name: Kyla of the Wandering Faith
Class: Cleric 5 
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Female
Alignment: NG

Str: 12 +1 (04p) Level: 5
Dex: 10 +0 (2p.) BAB: +3 HP: 38
Con:14 +2 (06p.) Grapple: +4 Init: +0 
Int: 10 +0 (2p.) Speed: 20' 
Wis: 16 +3 (10p.) 
Cha: 16 +2 (08p.+1 4th lvl) ACP: ? Spell Fail %: 0%

I'll finish the rest up tomorrow.
[/sblock]


----------



## dog45 (Nov 10, 2006)

Moonstone Spider: 
That's a cool concept, no doubt. Thing is, Savage Species is a 3.0 book, and its so broken they should have sold it with a toolbox. So its back to the drawing boards. If you're dead set on playing a non-standard race, the savage progressions archive on the wizards website breaks down some of the Monster Manual creatures. As far as role in the party, I think another mage or rogue would be fine, or another tank.


Insight:
Split it up with +2 at 1st and +2 at 4th. Is your character's name *X*?


Aurora:
Good start. I look forward to seeing the rest.


----------



## dog45 (Nov 10, 2006)

Kobold Stew:
[sblock] "If monkeys were evil and could speak, they'd be a lot like jungle goblins." that's funny. The jungle goblin is okay, as well as the wilderness rogue. By simple Barbarian, I'm guessing you mean the variant on pg 58? If so, that's ok too.

Feel free to make your character and post it here, but I don't know if you'll get to play. Chances are someone will drop, (its the nature of playing on the internet) so stick around.
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Nov 10, 2006)

dog45 said:
			
		

> Insight:
> Split it up with +2 at 1st and +2 at 4th. Is your character's name *X*?




OK that'll work.  I'll adjust my character post.

Yeah, his/her name is X.  This is part of my character concept.  The doppelganger doesn't really have a true identity, so he tells his friends to call him X.  He doesn't acquire a real unique name until becoming a 'true' doppelganger (Level 8 in the Monster Class progression).  Until then, he's just X.

But... he/she does create identities when changing form.  For example, if the doppelganger adopts the form of a female half-elven bard, she always has a certain name.  And so forth.  I'll list these identities on the character sheet as they are developed.

I guess this would also be a good time to ask about characters' knowledge/familiarity with each other.  Have we adventured together before?


----------



## dog45 (Nov 10, 2006)

Allright X, good to have you. Yes, you all have adventured together before. So you'd be familiar with the characters personalities and basic tactics. Once I get everyones character and backstory turned in, I'll post a little intro that will bring the campaign up to speed.


----------



## Kularian (Nov 10, 2006)

I'll get up my history and bio up either tonight or tomorrow morning.  I thank you for being generous for the Aasimar, and my argument comes from the fact that in the link I specified, it  says:


> Thereafter, the character can take levels in her racial class in order to gain her full complement of racial abilities.




So that's where my assumption came from.  But books always over-rule online sources, right?  I think that's the rule.  But yeah, the bio should be done soon, hopefully.


----------



## dog45 (Nov 10, 2006)

Kularian: It's no big deal.


----------



## Difflam (Nov 11, 2006)

OK so when do we start?  I'm itchin for some action


----------



## dog45 (Nov 11, 2006)

Well, I said I'd keep recruitment open till next wednesday. So those who don't have their characters completed can use that as a deadline, though I would like to start sooner. I'll start a RG thread, but please don't post your character there until its get my approval.

edit: Difflam, Kularian, Insight and D.Shaffer please post your character in the Character Thread.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Nov 11, 2006)

dog45 said:
			
		

> Moonstone Spider:
> That's a cool concept, no doubt. Thing is, Savage Species is a 3.0 book, and its so broken they should have sold it with a toolbox. So its back to the drawing boards. If you're dead set on playing a non-standard race, the savage progressions archive on the wizards website breaks down some of the Monster Manual creatures. As far as role in the party, I think another mage or rogue would be fine, or another tank.



Hmm, I was under the impression that Savage Species was broken towards gimping anybody who used it but if that was overpowered I'm sorry.

I've gone over the Savage Progression and come up with this:

[sblock]
Marika Gemhand, Dwarf Half-Fey 1 Rogue 4 
<Size> <Type>, <Alignment>,
<age>, <height>, <weight>, <sex>, <color> eyes, <color> skin, <color> 

hair, <other>

STR: 10 (+0) (2pts)
DEX: 20 (+5) (13pts, +1 Level Bonus, +2 Racial)
CON: 13 (+1) (5pts)
INT: 14 (+2) (6pts)
WIS: 10 (+0) (2pts)
CHA: 12 (+1) (4pts)

Hit Points: 4d8+4
Hit Dice: 4d8+4 (27 hp)
Speed: 20ft 
Initative: +9 (+5 DEX, +4 Feat)
AC: 20 (+4 Armor, +1 Shield, +5 DEX, +0 Size, +0 Natural, +0 <other>; 

touch 15, flat-footed 15)
BAB/Grapple: +3/+3

Fort: +1 (+1 Base, +0 CON, +2 vs all spells, +6 vs enchantment spells)
Ref: +9 (+4 Base, +5 DEX, +2 vs all spells, +6 vs enchantment spells)
Will: +1 (+1 Base, +0 WIS, +2 vs all spells, +6 vs enchantment spells)

Attacks:

Sap +3 melee (1d6+0 x2)
Throwing Axe +3 melee (1d6+0 x2)
Light Crossbow +8 ranged, 80' (1d8+0 19-20x2)

Special Attacks: 

Sneak Attack +2d6
Point Blank Shot +9 to hit and +1 Damage

Special Abilities: 

*Dwarf Abilities*
No encumbrance or Armor penalties.
Darkvision 60 feet.
Stonecunning
Weapon Familiarity: dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes are 

martial weapons.
Stability: +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull 

rushed or tripped when standing on the ground.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like 

effects.
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids.
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type.
+2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or 

metal items.
+2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
*Half-Fey Abilities*
Charm person at will
hypnotism 1/day
Detect law 3/day
*Rogue Abilities*
Trapfinding
Evasion
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trap Sense +1
Disruptive Attack (PHB 2 variant, replaces uncanny dodge)

Skills: (70 points, max ranks 7/3)

Open Lock +17 _(7 Ranks, +5 dex, +5 Competence bonus)_
Disarm Device +12 _(7 Ranks, +5 dex, +0 <bonus>)_
Use Magic Device +8 _(7 Ranks, +1 Cha, +0 <bonus>)_
Disarm Device +12 _(7 Ranks, +5 dex, +0 <bonus>)_
Tumble +12 _(7 Ranks, +5 dex, +0 <bonus>)_
Search +9 _(7 Ranks, +2 Int, +0 <bonus>)_
Use Rope +12 _(7 Ranks, +5 dex, +0 <bonus>)_
Move Silently +12 _(7 Ranks, +5 dex, +0 <bonus>)_
Bluff +8 _(7 Ranks, +1 cha, +0 <bonus>)
[*]Diplomacy +10 (7 Ranks, +1 cha, +2 synergy bonus)
_
_

Feats: 

Point Blank Shot
Improved Initiative

Languages: 

Common
Dwarven
Gnome
Goblin

Equipment:

Mithril Shirt (1100gp, ACP 0, AC +4, Max Dex +6  10lbs.)
Masterwork Buckler (15gp, ACP 0, AC +1, 5lbs.)
Light Crossbow (35gp, 1d8 Damage, 19-20x2 crit, 80' range, 12lbs.)
3x Throwing Axe (24gp, 1d6 Damage, x2 crit, 10' range, 2lbs.)
Rust Bag of Tricks(3000gp, 5lbs.)
Masterwork Thieve's Tools(100gp, 1lbs.)
Rations (10 Days) (5gp, 10lbs)
Waterskin (1gp, 4lbs)
Backpack (2gp, 2lbs)
Ring of Lockpicking (4500gp, -lbs)
218 Gold Coins (4lbs)
Total Spent: 8782
Total weight carried -- 53 lbs.
Light load -- 33lbs., medium -- 66lbs., heavy -- 100lbs., lift -- 

200lbs., push -- 500lbs.

XP: XXX,XXX / XXX,XXX

Appearance:
An unusually slender Dwarf with no beard, Marika is clearly exotic 

with purely black eyes that swim with copper sparkles.

Personality:
Marika Gemhand is outgoing and friendly towards most, lacking the usual dwarven closemouthed tendencies.  She is eager to please and slightly lacking in self-esteem, although adventuring may fix that.  She's quite hopeful of sprouting wings soon and proud to be one of the only two half-dwarf half-fey in the world.

Background:
Marika's father was the Dwarf Brjost Coalhand, known to be a remarkably lazy (and inept) individual who lacked the prized dwarven qualities of industry and skill.  As part of a get-rich-quick plan, he schemed to enchant a rich widow with a spell and get her to support him in the life of comfort and ease he deserved.  Unfortunately at the moment he cast the spell, instead of the widow a Fey merchant who had gotten lost in the dwarven tunnels came around instead, and was enchanted.  After the whole tale came out, and much diplomatic argument with the Fey Matriarch, Brjost was forced to support his new wife and her two children under a close guard.  Undeterred by his failure, Brjost trained the twins to be thieves who would steal for him and thus support his laziness that way.  When the kids were caught and the truth came out the irritated Dwarven council had him executed for continuing to endanger the fragile accord with the touchy Fey who were important suppliers of Darkwood to Dwarven crafters.
With Brjost gone, and himself the only living member of his clan aside from his wife and children, his family name of Coalhand was removed from the halls in disgrace and the family renamed Gemhand in hoeps of removing the shame he had brought on them.  As dwarves are quite fond of children, even half-racial ones, they recieved a decent community upbringing from several kindly neighbors but their skills were permanently bent towards a more adventuresome line and each of them joined a different team of adventurers in hopes of earning wealth and fame for the newly formed family of Gemhand.

Notes:
XXXXX

[/sblock]_


----------



## dog45 (Nov 11, 2006)

Moonstone Spider: I never would have thought of a half-fey dwarf. thats a pretty cool idea. Please post your character in the character thread.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Nov 11, 2006)

Posted.  I also added some crossbow bolts to her equipment, which I neglected earlier but I don't figure that will be a problem.


----------



## dog45 (Nov 11, 2006)

As we are getting close to starting, there's a few things to go over.

Dice Rolling: I think it would be easier if I rolled all the dice. But, if someone really wants to roll their own, then we can do that instead. So lets have a vote of sorts on that.

Pick a font color for your characters dialogue. Put it somewhere in your RG post.

Players should be able to post at least every other day. I would prefer 1/day, but I'm not going to enforce that as people actually have other stuff to do besides D&D. Crazy, I know.


Is there anything else I'm forgetting that is standard for games around here?


----------



## Difflam (Nov 12, 2006)

I am fine wth havig my dice roled for me, in fact its probably better that way.


----------



## dog45 (Nov 12, 2006)

So goin with blue then, eh Kularian? lol.

And that's one for DM rolls.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Nov 12, 2006)

I prefer to roll my own die using something like Invisible Castle, but admittedly that's because the site loves me and gives me good rolls all the times.  If you want to do all the rolls that's fine, it's less important than the social aspects of the game anyway.


----------



## dog45 (Nov 12, 2006)

Ok, I'll take that as 2 for DM rolls. It doesnt matter to me personally. If we do player rolls, then Invisible Castle is what we'll use. I'm not going to go check through the site to make sure that players aren't cheating. Cheating at dnd is lame, especially when its dnd on the internet.

Once Aurora posts the rest of her character and I approve it we can get started. I'm working on a little intro prose to get everyone set in the game, and then we'll actually start. Hint: It all begins in a tavern.


----------



## Kularian (Nov 12, 2006)

Yeah, blue.      My time was limited, so I didn't get to add any explanation, hehe.  Blue's a good, solid color, anyways.  I would've preferred black, myself, but then no one could see it, heh.


----------



## Aurora (Nov 13, 2006)

I am fine with having my dice rolled for me. 
Font color:  dk purple

Sorry I am slowing things down. I pretty much have my character done, just want to have my husband double-check it tomorrow, and then I'll post.


----------



## Insight (Nov 13, 2006)

I've posted X in the Rogue's Gallery thread.  This is my post color.

I am for the DM rolling.  One less thing I need to worry about, and one less thing to slow down the game.


----------



## dog45 (Nov 13, 2006)

Ok, that's pretty much everybody for DM rolls. Unless D.Shaffer protests, that's what we'll go with.

Aurora: Don't worry about it. I planned for a full week of spin up, so anything before this wednesday is still early.

As an aside, the story presumes that you all have adventured together before. It's not necessary to the game, but would you all like to be in an actual adventuring company? Like have a group name, charter, etc. It's totally up to you all, I just thought it might be a fun thing to do. If you want names of countries or kings or whatever, I can make some up.


----------



## Kularian (Nov 13, 2006)

Hey, that could be fun.  Organized adventurers?  I don't think I've ever seen that before in any of my campaigns, hehe.  But yeah, I'm all for it.

I don't mind one way or the other for DM rolling, but the consensus seems geared toward it, so we'll go with that.


----------



## dog45 (Nov 13, 2006)

Did anyone read the Spellfire novels? I'm trying to remember what the name of the adventuring party she joined up with. Was it the Bright Spears, or something like that?


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Nov 13, 2006)

Never read the Spellfire Novels but my Google-Fu tells me it was indeed the Company of the Bright Spear.

But I don't think any of our characters use a spear so maybe we need something else.  The Corporation for Public Lambasting?


----------



## D.Shaffer (Nov 13, 2006)

dog45 said:
			
		

> Ok, that's pretty much everybody for DM rolls. Unless D.Shaffer protests, that's what we'll go with.
> .



I dont mind at all. It's one less thing I have to worry about. 
Character posted in the character thread, BTW.  I picked Red since someone else already took that nice and pretty fire orange.


----------



## dog45 (Nov 13, 2006)

CPL....eh, not so much. The Exiled Companions?


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Nov 13, 2006)

The Brother (And one sister) Hood of the Great Carbunkle?

Although I don't think any of our members has a spherical garnet on hand either. . .


----------



## D.Shaffer (Nov 13, 2006)

We have 2 Dwarves and 1 half Dwarf.  Our adventuring party should name themselves something Dwarvish, especially if the Doppelganger adopts a typically Dwarven appearance.     With any luck, our Cleric will also be Dwarven and we'll have a matched set. 

Can we nickname Zofren 'Snow White?' in that case 

Made a SLIGHT change to my character posting as I just noticed I was missing any non special bolts. Added 40 regular bolts.


----------



## dog45 (Nov 13, 2006)

Back when 3.0 came out, I actually ran a game where the players all decided to be dwarfs. And there were 7 of them. It was slightly rediculous.


----------



## Aurora (Nov 14, 2006)

Ok, here's my finished character! *the crowd goes wild* Let me know if I need to make any changes. 
A few of my columns are a little wonky because of copying and pasting from Word.

```
Name: Kyla of the Wandering Faith
Class: Cleric 5 
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Female
Alignment: NG

Str: 12 +1 (04p) 		Level: 5
Dex: 10 +0 (2p.)		BAB: +3 HP: 38
Con:14 +2 (06p.) 	Grapple: +4 Init: +0 
Int: 10 +0 (2p.) 		Speed: 20' 
Wis: 16 +3 (10p.) 	ACP: 5 
Cha: 16 +2 (08p.+1 4th lvl) 

	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total
Armor:	10	+7	+3	+0	+0	+1	+0	21
Touch:	10	Flatfooted: 18

	Total	Base	Mod	Misc
Fort:	+7	+4	+2	+1
Ref:	+2	+1	+0	+1
Will:	+8	+4	+3	+1

Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range
MW Cold Iron Longsword	+6	1d8+1	19-20/x2	--- ft
Long Spear		+4	1d8+1	   20/x2	 10 ft

Languages: Common 

Domains: Travel and War

Abilities: Alignment Aura, Spontaneous Casting (heal), Turn Undead (10x a day) Turning Check: d20 + 3 (charisma mod) + 2 (knowledge religion)
Freedom of Movement: 1 rd per level per day (magical effects only – per travel domain) Survival as class skill (travel domain)

Feats:  Extra Turning x1, Divine Might, Divine Vigor, Weapon Focus (longsword)

Spell Slots (Save DC 13 + spell level): 0 - 5; 1st – 4+1; 2nd – 3+1; 
	3rd – 2+1
Spells Known All Cleric spells + travel & war domains

Skill Points: 24	Max Ranks: 8/4
Skills			Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc
Concentration		+10	 8	+2	--
Heal			+7	 4	+3	--
Knowledge (religion)	+5	 5	--	--
Spellcraft	          +7	 7	--          --

Equipment:		Cost	Weight
MW Banded Mail +1	1400gp	35.0 lb
MW Hvy Steel Shield +1	1170gp	 15 lb
MW Cold Iron Longsword	330gp	 4.0 lb
Long Spear		5gp	 9.0 lb
Wand: Cure Lt Wounds	750gp	 0.5 lb
Cloak of Resistance +1	1000gp	 0.0 lb
Wand of Light		375gp	 0.5 lb
Backpack		             2gp	 2.0 lb
Bedroll			1sp	 5.0 lb
Flint and Steel		1gp	 0.0 lb
Mug			2cp	 1.0 lb
Pouch, Belt	 	1gp	 0.5 lb
Rations x 3		15sp	 3.0 lb
Waterskin		1gp	 4.0 lb
Whetstone		2cp	 0.0 lb
Spell Component Pouch	5gp	 2.0 lb
Grappling Hook		1gp	 4.0 lb
Lantern (Bullseye)	             12gp	 3.0 lb
Holy Symbol		25gp	 1.0 lb
Healer Kit		             50gp	 1.0 lb
50’ Silk Rope		10gp	 5.0 lb
Amulet of Nat Armor +1	2000gp	 0.0 lb
Scrolls: 
5 Shield Of Faith	             125gp
5 Divine Favor		125gp
5 Magic Weapon		125gp
2 Sanctuary		50gp
2 Prot from Evil	             50gp
3 Bless			75gp
4 Lesser Restoration	600gp
Total Weight:91.0lb	Money spent: 8288gp and some change

		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push
Max Weight:	1-43	44-86	87-130	130	260

Age: 19 years
Height: 5'5"
Weight: 140 lb
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Blonde
```


----------



## Kularian (Nov 14, 2006)

D.Shaffer said:
			
		

> Can we nickname Zofren 'Snow White?' in that case




I burst out laughing at that one, since there's a connection that's not too obvious, but was too perfect.

Zofren is just an anagram of Frozen.  Frozen...snow white...    I thought it was hilarious.


----------



## dog45 (Nov 14, 2006)

Aurora: Looks fine. Can you post it in the character thread with some background info on her?


Allright, everyones here and checked in. Are there any last minute issues before we begin?

Kularian: So you're characters last name would be...El Uncut? Nut Clue? Uncle Ut?


----------



## D.Shaffer (Nov 14, 2006)

You HAD to go Human and ruin the Dwarf thing, didnt you Aurora?  Oh well.


----------



## Aurora (Nov 14, 2006)

D.Shaffer said:
			
		

> You HAD to go Human and ruin the Dwarf thing, didnt you Aurora?  Oh well.



You should have already known I was going to play a human. I posted the first part of my character days ago


----------



## dog45 (Nov 14, 2006)

Tomorrow the IC/OOC threads go up. Game time baby! Get hype!

..er..yeah.


edit: IC / OOC threads active.


----------



## Aurora (Nov 16, 2006)

Hey guys. I am in the midst of moving and my computer with my biography on it was moved to the new house, where there is, as of yet, no internet. SO, it will be a day or two until I can transfer it to a jump drive and bring it back here. 

Just a snipppet:
Kyla is the daughter of a paladin of Heironeous. War is in her blood. She craves it. She joined her father's church with the intention of becoming a part of the elite sect, Heironeous' Hounds. To gain entrance, she must prove her worth by adventuring and amassing a fortune. Enough to man a keep and build an army. More to come.....when I have it all, I'll add it to the RG.


----------

